# Stabbing/tightening pains



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi   Hoping someone can advise me, please.

I'm almost 15wks pregnant.. been having all manner of stretching pains and af cramp like pains since BFP day, so I'm not worried about those, but today I've experienced a very wierd pain.  Long story short, my iron levels are low so I had to go to the doc on Monday. She examined me while I was there and could feel where baby was   I checked baby's HB with my doppler this morning and found the HB in pretty much the same place as she felt him/her on Monday.  

The pain I'm having are in exactly the same place and the best way to describe it is to say it feels like someone stabbing me on the inside with something blunt, but pointy, and it comes with a tightening sensation - it all lasts for no more than about 5 -7 seconds and it's happening regularly. Could it be baby moving about on a nerve or something like that it could it be something more serious?? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it sounds like stretching pains, do you tend to get it if you go from sitting to standing?  If it starts to get a lot worse, or is there all the time, see your gp,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me, Emily. The pains changed late last night [no better or worse when I stand or sit] but it's not as string as it was. I guess it was stretching or nerve pain after all  Trust me to worry - again!

Cheers Xx


----------

